
The Ruby on Rails Tutorial book, updated for Rails 5 - mhartl
https://www.railstutorial.org/book
======
mhartl
I submitted a link directly to the free online version of the _Ruby on Rails
Tutorial_ , but to find out more about the new edition (and to get a 20%
launch discount) see the news post here:

[https://news.learnenough.com/rails-5-edition-of-rails-
tutori...](https://news.learnenough.com/rails-5-edition-of-rails-tutorial)

